

Tim Bray's thoughts on the BP disaster - evancaine
http://twitter.com/timbray/status/14950012279

======
jdietrich
I think Bray is absolutely right to suggest that it's churlish to blame one
corporation for the inevitable consequences of our energy consumption. We all
like to turn a blind eye to how energy is produced, but ultimately it is a
dirty business, whether that dirt is in the form of spilled oil, nuclear waste
or conflict over rare earth metals. I certainly hadn't heard of a blowout
protector a few weeks ago and I don't imagine too many of you had either. Much
like sausage and laws, I think we just don't like to think about how our
energy is made.

California's ongoing electricity crisis is the obvious example - given the
choice, we tend to point-blank oppose the production of energy in spite of our
own consumption. The economist Robin Hanson likes to talk of the modern age as
being a sort of Dreamtime, a collective delusion more real than reality
itself. I think our attitudes to energy are the most obvious element of this
delusion. Most people reading this will live long enough to see us use the
last of our gas, coal and oil, but we seem blissfully unaware of how dependent
we are on these dwindling resources. The fact that oil prices have fallen
substantially since the start of the Deepwater spill suggests to me that we
have a completely myopic perspective on the value of our energy reseres.

Of course we should push to produce energy in safer and cleaner ways, but I
think we all must come to terms with the fact that our energy consumption has
inevitable negative consequences. If nothing else, we are consuming it at a
completely unsustainable rate and none of us really have a workable plan for
the future - if you think you know what the answer to our energy future is, I
strongly recommend looking over Dr MacKay's book Energy Policy Without the Hot
Air, which sets out in plain numbers just what a difficult problem we face.
<http://www.withouthotair.com/>

------
puredemo
Except that's not what happened. Despite being a multi-billion dollar company
they didn't install an emergency shutoff that only cost $500k.

That's not just "drawing the short straw," that's criminal negligence.

~~~
ErrantX
It's far to early to pin blame like that. I will be the first one to beat down
the door when it is time, but let's not get too hasty with all this.

(fwiw I think in terms of cut out systems they were reasonably installed -
that the bop failed could be an act of god or negligence: we have no idea yet.
The possible negligence, and cause, elsewhere is another matter)

~~~
pasbesoin
From a "60 Minutes" interview with a surviving on-site worker, we have pretty
strong allegations that a mistake followed upon by willful negligence
destroyed the effectiveness of the cutoff device and then chose to ignore
same.

There is a plausible argument that this aided the decision to proceed with
subsequent mistakes. For example, if the device was compromised as described,
pressure readings would be incorrect.

If there is no criminal investigation, I will consider the governments
involved effectively (entirely) compromised.

~~~
ErrantX
Yeh I saw that too; it certainly doesn't look good.

I think we will see a criminal investgation - especially as this is a new
gvernment, and the public are definitely asking for it to happen. I'll be
interested to see the conclusion - my prediction? A mixture of accidents,
mistakes and negligence which combined into a "fluke" accident. Heads will
role :-) (which is another reason to take it slowly/calmly - it will be much
easier for any culprits to pin blame in the current confusion)

~~~
pasbesoin
When "mistakes" results in deaths, in the "normal world" this may be
considered manslaughter.

At this point, I don't consider a Congressional investigation to be a criminal
investigation. Even an appointed independent investigator/prosecutor will not
suffice unless empowered to bring criminal charges. (And not merely against a
chosen fall guy or scapegoat.)

This is anecdotal, but the behavior and comments reported remind me all too
much of what I've seen in (not the oil) industry. My own experience has shown
my how prevalent negligence and cover-ups are, particularly in corporate
environments. And how difficult it can be for ethical employees to counteract
those trends.

Sometimes -- often -- negligence may originate in part in ignorance and
stupidity. It's not an excuse, especially when people die and livelihoods are
destroyed -- to say nothing of irreplaceable natural resources. And
irrespective of punishment, those responsible need to be removed from the
ability and opportunity to make such mistakes again.

If this makes it more difficult to find people willing to engage in oil
production, maybe that is an economic incentive to accelerate development of
other energy sources.

EDIT: Sorry. This morning's coffee seems to have aided me in "getting my grump
on". What I stated is a bit strong and perhaps simplistic. On the other hand,
now is precisely the time to get -- publicly -- a bit "pissed off" and push
for some real change.

FURTHER EDIT: Well, it would have been better to push for change _before_ such
a problem occurred. But, to be practical/realistic/pragmatic/resigned about it
;-), now that it's in everyone's face, best to make hay while the sun shines.

------
uuid
Most people are not pissed at BP - they just want them to fall. It's reality
entertainment.

(This obviously excludes anyone who's really affected by the spill.)

------
mml
And by having used a petroproduct, and/or continuing to do so, you upright
citizens are complicit in the negligence.

Congress is bought with your money, so that you can have cheaper ironic
tshirts and replica 80s eyeware. All the fingerpointing and assorted loraxerei
makes you look silly.

~~~
ahk
Yup, and all those Memorial Day road trips are only going to fund more BP oil
wells.

The disconnect people have on this issue with their own actions is amazing.

------
rauljara
It's not entirely clear that BP didn't screw up beyond the normal pale, but he
is right that if you live in a society run on fossil fuels, this shit is going
to happen.

The problem is, that people who are trying to move to a society not run on
fossil fuels have to pay the exact same consequences as the people chanting
'drill, baby, drill!'

------
cowmixtoo
I'm pissed at BP and the entire petrol industry for doing everything in their
power to continue our dependence on their products. Every time a promising
alternative to a fossil fuel starts to bubble up magically it gets snuffed out
by the car industry and / or big oil.

------
jonknee
If it turns out BP did everything right and it was just the one in a million
accident I will agree, but so far it looks like they took a lot of extra risks
and effectively made the short straw.

------
GiraffeNecktie
For eight years the United States had a government that was bought, paid for
and owned by the oil industry. And the oil industry thought that this was a
very good thing. Then the law of unintended consequences kicks in and the
result will be that things will be much more difficult for the oil industry,
or at least offshore drilling, for the foreseeable future.

~~~
mml
8 years? I think you dropped a zero, or are woefully ignorant of the history
of this great nation.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The oil industry has always been immensely influential but I'm only aware of
one point in US history when the Executive Branch was actually populated from
the top down by oil industry insiders.

